

The Problems With Collectives, Both in Development Shops and Agencies - obiefernandez
http://groups.google.com/group/rails-business/msg/d3a40792197cdc0c?hl=en

======
obiefernandez
A great rant IMO. I've never understood how a dev group would succeed as a
collective and maybe it's because they don't.

